# Boardcut Pattern



## Joe T (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Guys.I recently started making my own slingshots and it is addicting.My first one was plexiglass (The Clearshot) and then two naturals.Ihave two more naturals that I am still working on.Now I want to make a boardcut so I drew out this pattern.I plan on using multiplex.What do you think?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Like the pattern nice to see when it's done.


----------



## hiddenweaponmaker (Feb 14, 2010)

cant wait to see it nice shape for a slingshot


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks good and original too!

The deep plunge is unnecessary, but it gives it style. Multiplex should be fine for that.


----------



## Pulse (Jun 16, 2010)

multiplex, a dark stain, and call it....the VADOR


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I like it, and what do you know.... it's very different .... as ZDP said "original too"!!!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like a winner


----------

